# Windows-Server ?



## spaudanjo (18. Februar 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe ein Entscheidungsproblem: 

Soll ich es riskieren, mich um einen ungemanagten Windows-Server (beispielsweise von 1und1) 

zu kümmern? 

Ich habe seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren einen Linux-Root-Server und der läuft, nach anfänglichen 

Problemen in den ersten Wochen, recht stabil. 

Aber wie ist das bei einem Windows-Server? 
Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich mindestens über Windows 2003 Server wissen muss, um mich 

daran zu wagen? 
Oder: kann man sowas mal eben mit Hilfe eines Buchs lernen? 

Es soll später eine äußerst geschäftskritische Serveranwendung für mehrer hundert User auf 

.NET und SQL-Server Basis laufen. 

Reicht es nicht, über grundlegende Netzwerkkentnisse und etwas weiterreichende 

Windows-Administrations-Kentnisse zu verfügen, desweiteren alle nicht benutzten Ports dicht 

zu machen (obwohl ich ehrlich gesagt zugeben muss, dass ich z.B. sowas auf Anhieb gar nicht 

wüßte, wie das unter windows 2003 Server gehen soll) und regelmäßig alle Updates zu 

installieren? 
Ich bin eigentlich mehr (Amateur)-programmierer und kein Admin. 
Hat jemand ein paar gute Infos zu dem Problem? 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen, spaudanjo.


----------



## Sinac (18. Februar 2005)

Also mal eben ein paar hundert User ist bestimmt kein Kinderspiel. Aber mit etwas mehr Arbeit und den richtigen Büchern sollte man auch das im Laufe der Zeit hinbekommen. Wenn du mit Linux umkannst sollte Windows klicki-bunti auch klappen  Du solltest hat generell viel über Netzwerke und Techniken wissen damit as weißt was da abläuft und was du tust, um einen Server zu administrieren.
Also ohne Erfahrung wird das wohl nicht ganz einfach, und gleich mit sensibelen Kundendaten würde ich nicht anfangen. Aber man kann alles lernen wenn man will, kommt halt druaf an was du schon weißt und wie viel Ziet/Geld/Arbeit du investieren willst.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Februar 2005)

Kleiner Tipp:

Achtung! Erkundige dich, was für eine Version von Windows Server 2003 du bekommst
und was du an zusätzlicher Software darauf installieren bzw. betreiben darfst.
Soweit ich weiß, darf man z.B. auf der von 1&1 angebotenen Version "Web Edition"
keine MSSQL-Lizenz installieren.

Wie gesagt, alles nur "soweit ich weiß". Aber mach dich schlau, was die Unterschiede
zwischen "Standard Edition" und "Web Edition" sind und entscheide dann entsprechend.

Gruß
Martin


----------

